# Christmas goodies...willing to share tnt recipes?



## simonbaker (Oct 17, 2011)

Here's an idea....

Christmas is just around the corner. Alot of people will be making all of their traditional Christmas candies & goodies.

This would be a great place to share all those TNT recipies out there. Is anyone willing to share?


----------



## CWS4322 (Oct 17, 2011)

I'm in. Mind you, my Christmas recipes tend to be Scandinavian and require "special" equipment.


----------



## Somebunny (Oct 17, 2011)

CWS4322 said:
			
		

> I'm in. Mind you, my Christmas recipes tend to be Scandinavian and require "special" equipment.



Lol! Have Rosette and Krumkake irons will travel!  Bring on the Scandinavian goodie recipes!


----------



## CWS4322 (Oct 17, 2011)

I do rosettes, krumkake, dessert flatbread, lefse, but I don't do fattigman (sp). I do Julkake.I'll share my recipes if you'll share yours. Oh, and sandbakkler (sp).


----------



## Dawgluver (Oct 17, 2011)

CWS4322 said:
			
		

> I do rosettes, krumkake, dessert flatbread, lefse, but I don't do fattigman (sp). I do Julkake.I'll share my recipes if you'll share yours. Oh, and sandbakkler (sp).



Oh wow, CWS.  A menu from childhood.  Yum!  Bring it on!


----------



## pacanis (Oct 17, 2011)

Doesn't Taxlady do Scandinavian recipes? Or was that Danish???


----------



## Dawgluver (Oct 17, 2011)

pacanis said:
			
		

> Doesn't Taxlady do Scandinavian recipes? Or was that Danish???



Same region.  It's all good!


----------



## pacanis (Oct 17, 2011)

Yeah, tasty sounding food!


----------



## CWS4322 (Oct 17, 2011)

Umm...there are those who claim Danes aren't true Scandinavians...no offense, TaxLady! And, cardamon is key to most of these recipes...except for lefse! I better figure out what is going on with my digital camera because I probably won't be able to explain everything in words...now I want to make krumkake!


----------



## Dawgluver (Oct 17, 2011)

Years ago, pre google, I inherited a set of rosette forms, and made the nastiest, greasiest rosettes you would ever see.  Was very proud of myself, and gave them out as neighborhood gifts, which I am sure, promptly went into the trash.

So, anyone want my rosette recipe?


----------



## Bolas De Fraile (Oct 18, 2011)

simonbaker said:


> Here's an idea....
> 
> Christmas is just around the corner. Alot of people will be making all of their traditional Christmas candies & goodies.
> 
> This would be a great place to share all those TNT recipies out there. Is anyone willing to share?


Its a good idea SB, I may not follow the religious aspect of christmas but I enjoy the food and the bonhomie it engenders.


----------



## simonbaker (Oct 18, 2011)

Bolas De Fraile said:


> Its a good idea SB, I may not follow the religious aspect of christmas but I enjoy the food and the bonhomie it engenders.


 
Looking forward to all the wonderful recipies no matter what culture they come from. We all love to eat good food.


----------



## CWS4322 (Oct 18, 2011)

Gosh--I can hardly wait to make Krumkake and rosettes with FRESH eggs!


----------



## tinlizzie (Oct 19, 2011)

I'm wondering if this will include the old cookie recipes that we thought were special but have more or less become generic over the years, e.g., date nut bars, Russian teacakes (in my neighborhood) under their various names; sugar cookies to decorate - my SIL made the most wonderful, soft sugar cookies I ever tasted.  She once gave me the recipe but I lost it and don't have the nerve to ask for it again.  So I'm hoping that maybe Kadesma will have a TNT version.

I probably won't invest in new equipment for seasonal goodies, but I'll enjoy reading the recipes and methods.


----------



## Katie H (Oct 19, 2011)

CWS4322 said:


> I do rosettes, krumkake, dessert flatbread, lefse, but I don't do *fattigman *(sp). I do Julkake.I'll share my recipes if you'll share yours. Oh, and sandbakkler (sp).



I adore rosettes and have a gazillion forms.  They just melt in our mouths.

Fattigmans?  How come you don't make them?  They're yummy and, I think, so easy to make.


----------



## jess11 (Oct 19, 2011)

Wow - you guys all just listed off a bunch of food I've never heard of!  

If people are sharing, can I request something? I'd like make-ahead and freezeable Christmas goodies... I have 4 kids ages 6 and under so my life is BUSY to say the least and I feel that if I got my Christmas baking done ahead of time, I could enjoy the holiday more  So far, I have a recipe for a toffee that goes over saltine crackers and is surprisingly delish.
TIA


----------



## CWS4322 (Oct 19, 2011)

Given my choice, I prefer Rosettes. I don't know why--but Fattigman doesn't do it for me. Krumkake, on the other hand, I adore! Jess11--traditionally, the Scandinavians have 7 cookies for Christmas. You won't want to make either Krumkake or Rossettes--you have to do them one at a time (I don't like the double Rossette iron), or 2 at a time if you have a double Rossette iron or Krumkake iron. Here are a couple of links that show pics of these:

Scandinavian Rosette Cookies - A Traditional Scandinavian Recipe for Rosette Cookies

How to Make Krumkake - Illustrated Step-by-Step Instructions to Make Norwegian Krumkake Cookies

My krumkake recipe is different (as is my rosette recipe), but this will give you an idea of what they are. And, my krumkake iron and rosette irons were my grandmother's, so they are special. Maybe that's why I am not that found of Fattigman--no tools handed down!


----------



## bakechef (Oct 19, 2011)

tinlizzie said:


> I'm wondering if this will include the old cookie recipes that we thought were special but have more or less become generic over the years, e.g., date nut bars, Russian teacakes (in my neighborhood) under their various names; sugar cookies to decorate - my SIL made the most wonderful, soft sugar cookies I ever tasted.  She once gave me the recipe but I lost it and don't have the nerve to ask for it again.  So I'm hoping that maybe Kadesma will have a TNT version.
> 
> I probably won't invest in new equipment for seasonal goodies, but I'll enjoy reading the recipes and methods.



here is a recipe that i got from a friend a couple years ago and it is really good.  

1 cup shorting 
1/2 tea. soda 
2 cups sugar 
2 teas. vanilla 
2 eggs 
1/2 teas. salt 
1 cup sour cream 
4 teas. baking powder 
4 1/2 cups flour 

Cream shortening, and sugar together, beat in eggs, vanilla, and sour cream.
in separate bowl whisk together flour, baking powder, baking soda, and salt.  Mix into the wet ingredients.  

roll nice and thick, cut with your favorite cutters and bake at 350 for 15-18 minutes.


----------



## bakechef (Oct 19, 2011)

I don't have a nice TNT old fashioned gingerbread cutout cookie recipe, I hope someone posts one here!


----------



## CWS4322 (Oct 19, 2011)

I have a wonderful Lebkucken recipe. Give me some time to dig it out.


----------



## tinlizzie (Oct 19, 2011)

bakechef said:


> here is a recipe that i got from a friend a couple years ago and it is really good.
> 
> 1 cup shorting
> 1/2 tea. soda
> ...


 
Hey, that was fast!  Thanks, bc.  Copied & put in a doc to try next month.  Or maybe next week with Halloween colors.


----------



## CWS4322 (Oct 19, 2011)

I posted my grandma's Krumkake recipe under:http://www.discusscooking.com/forum...tmas-grandmas-krumkake-75480.html#post1060655


----------



## taxlady (Oct 19, 2011)

CWS4322 said:


> Umm...there are those who claim Danes aren't true Scandinavians...no offense, TaxLady! And, cardamon is key to most of these recipes...except for lefse! I better figure out what is going on with my digital camera because I probably won't be able to explain everything in words...now I want to make krumkake!



It isn't people in Scandinavia making that kind of claims.


----------



## Bolas De Fraile (Oct 21, 2011)

taxlady said:


> It isn't people in Scandinavia making that kind of claims.


Good to hear from you Tax mate.


----------



## Somebunny (Oct 21, 2011)

Taxlady you are back!  I have missed your quick wit!


----------



## kathrynb23 (Oct 30, 2011)

In Australia we usually make a sweet treat called White Christmas, and it's usually always a hit with children.

1/3 cup mixed dried fruit 
1 cup powdered milk 
1/2 cup icing sugar mixture 
1/2 cup desiccated coconut 
1 1/2 cups puffed rice cereal 
125g copha 
90g white chocolate, roughly chopped


----------



## taxlady (Oct 30, 2011)

kathrynb23 said:


> In Australia we usually make a sweet treat called White Christmas, and it's usually always a hit with children.
> 
> 1/3 cup mixed dried fruit
> 1 cup powdered milk
> ...



That sounds yummy, but the Copha (vegetable shortening) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia is going to be hard to find for most of us.


----------



## merstar (Oct 30, 2011)

NOTE: I make this with extra chocolate, and keep the heat at 240 F.
PECAN AND CARAMEL CHOCOLATE CLUSTERS
Recipe: Pecan & Caramel Chocolate Clusters | Cooking On the Side


----------



## taxlady (Oct 30, 2011)

merstar said:


> NOTE: I make this with extra chocolate, and keep the heat at 240 F.
> PECAN AND CARAMEL CHOCOLATE CLUSTERS
> Recipe: Pecan & Caramel Chocolate Clusters | Cooking On the Side



Oh my.

Where do you get milk chocolate baking bars? I've never heard of those.


----------



## kathrynb23 (Oct 31, 2011)

taxlady said:


> That sounds yummy, but the Copha (vegetable shortening) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia is going to be hard to find for most of us.


 
Oh I had no idea. It is actually available in all major super market in Australia. I read the wiki link and I had no idea it was only manufactured in Australia.
I think you should be able to substitute it with some sort of coconut oil or coconut fat.


----------



## merstar (Oct 31, 2011)

taxlady said:


> Oh my.
> 
> Where do you get milk chocolate baking bars? I've never heard of those.



They don't have to specify "baking" bars - you can use any milk chocolate. I use Dove milk chocolate, and  Dove bars are sold in most U.S. supermarkets. Can you find them in Canada?  Valrhona also makes a great milk chocolate, which you can buy in bars or bulk, available in specialty markets, such as Whole Foods, etc., and also online. In general, I usually go for bittersweet chocolate, but I prefer milk chocolate with caramel.


----------



## taxlady (Oct 31, 2011)

merstar said:


> They don't have to specify "baking" bars - just any milk chocolate bar. I use Dove milk chocolate, and  Dove bars are sold in most U.S. supermarkets. Can you find them in Canada?  Valrhona also makes a great milk chocolate, which you can buy in bars or bulk, available in specialty markets, such as Whole Foods, etc., and also online. In general, I usually go for bittersweet chocolate, but I prefer milk chocolate with caramel.



I haven't noticed if we get Dove chocolate, but we get lots of different, great chocolates here. We even get a Hershey's chocolate that is better than the one sold in the U.S.


----------



## CWS4322 (Dec 2, 2011)

*Old-fashioned Ginger Cookies (Lebkucken)*



CWS4322 said:


> I have a wonderful Lebkucken recipe. Give me some time to dig it out.


 
This recipe is one a friend of mine gave me. She got it from a Mennonite cookbook from PA. I'm sorry, I don't have the name of the cookbook. The dough freezes very well so if you don't want to make all the cookies, you can freeze the dough to make later.

2 c melted shortening (I use Crisco)
3 cups molasses (I use Fancy)
1 c sugar
8-10 c flour
1 tsp salt
2 T soda
1 T ginger (I use 1/2 T dry, 1/2 T freshly grated)
1 T cinnamon
1-1/2 c buttermilk

(I often add cardamon, ground pepper, and grated lemon or orange zest)

1. Heat the molasses and sugar together.
2. When sugar is dissolved, add shortening until melted.
3. Let cool to lukewarm.
4. Combine flour, salt, soda, spices. (I did out the sifter and sift these together)
5. Alternately add sifted dry ingredients with buttermilk to the sugar-molasses-shortening mixture.
6. Stir until a medium-soft dough forms.
7. Work with hands for about 5 minutes.
8. Chill for several hours (I divide it into about four logs and wrap with waxed paper or cling wrap)
9. Roll out on lightly floured surface. If you want chewy, soft cookies, roll about 1/4". If you want crisper ginger cookies, about 1/8".
10. Cut with cookie cutters (round, Xmas shapes)
11. Glaze with 1 beaten egg.
12. Place 1" apart on greased cookie sheet.
13. Bake at 350 for 20-25 minutes (check at 18 minutes) (if you rolled thinner, bake for about 15-18 minutes--check after 12).

Makes 8 doz LARGE (2" round) cookies. I store mine in an airtight container--I like mine crisp.

These are on my list for the weekend--any adjustments that I might make re: thickness and time, I will post.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Dec 5, 2011)

Do any of you make Haystacks?

They hardly quality as a recipe but, they have been in our Christmas cookie trays since I was a kid.  

They are a nice item for young bakers to get started on.

1 cup butterscotch chips
1/2 cup peanut butter (homogenized)
1/2 cup peanuts  (I usually use broken walnuts)
2 cups chow mein noodles (you can use Cheerios, Rice Crispies etc.)

Melt butterscotch chips and peanut butter together in a double boiler or in a microwave on medium power, and mix together.  Add nuts and chow mein noodles, stir until coated.  Drop by spoonfuls on waxed paper and let harden.  You need to work quickly to get all of them formed before the mixture begins to harden.


----------



## Claire (Dec 5, 2011)

When I was in the service my baby sis used to make these for me.  They were a hit in the barracks!


----------



## CWS4322 (Dec 5, 2011)

There is a sticky for Christmas baking--can the moderators merge all the cookie recipes into one thread?


----------

